

"lp0 on Fire doesn't reliably indicate whether printer is actually aflame" - Smerity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lp0_on_fire

======
PebblesHD
Don't really know why, but this Wikipedia article reminds me of the one
written for HTCPCP[0] which has many of the same humorous styles.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_P...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol)

